# V Belt Pulley question?



## edkedk (Nov 5, 2009)

I've been searching the Internet for a V belt pulley for one of my projects. I came across a number of what looks like pulleys but they are listed as a Sheave. Is there a difference between a pulley and a Sheave?


----------



## light mechanic (Jul 18, 2008)

The same thing, you need to get the right bore size, belt with, A (1/2") B (5/8")


----------

